# Questions about rideshare insurance



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey guys i live in AZ and currently have two cars and two drivers including me insured through esurance. Things to consider. We are married. No tickets no accidents in last 5 years and own 2016 hyundai accent (paid off) and 2015 hyundai genesis sedan (financed)

Current auto coverages are

*Bodily Injury/Property Damage*
$100,000/$300,000/$100,000

*Medical*
$10,000

*Uninsured otorist Bodily Injury*
$100,000/$300,000

*Underinsured Motorist Bodily Injury*
$100,000/$300,000

*Each car has
Comprehensive Deductible*
$100 w/Full Glass

*Collision Deductible*
$500

*Rental Car*
$30/day - 30 days

*Roadside Assistance*
$500 per occurrence

current rate I am paying $230/month

i have shopped around to add rideshare insurance and it is costing way too much. Same exact coverages from geico, statefarm, allstate, farmers are $500-$550/month. 
But
I got a quote for exactly same coverages from Mercury for $253/month. 
Anybody have or had mercury as their policy?

why is it costing so high for other provides and mercury not so much?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Mercury sucks. Go with a big name insurer.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Mercury sucks. Go with a big name insurer.


can you explain why they suck? Did yiu have bad experience?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Let's just say I know the executives behind them. Also, google and yelp them.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Let's just say I know the executives behind them. Also, google and yelp them.


Yea i have checked and seems like slightly better than esurance according to consumeraffairs


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sounds like you are getting quotes for commercial insurance, rather than personal insurance WITH a rideshare rider. There is a major difference, and price. 

Having said that, I have no direct knowledge of insurance in AZ, so I do not know if rideshare riders are available there.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Sounds like you are getting quotes for commercial insurance, rather than personal insurance WITH a rideshare rider. There is a major difference, and price.
> 
> Having said that, I have no direct knowledge of insurance in AZ, so I do not know if rideshare riders are available there.


Yea seems like geico ride share insurance is actually commercial insurance.
I got another quote from progressive same coverages as i mentioned above and it comes out to $250/month so about $20 higher than what i have currently with esurance without rideshare. But progressive is rideshare endorsement


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Sanjuk said:


> Hey guys i live in AZ and currently have two cars and two drivers including me insured through esurance. Things to consider. We are married. No tickets no accidents in last 5 years and own 2016 hyundai accent (paid off) and 2015 hyundai genesis sedan (financed)
> 
> Current auto coverages are
> 
> ...


I just switched my policy to include rideshare. my broker put me through a company called Auto-Owners. The companies been around a long time and they're highly rated.
The ride share option is costing me $16 extra a month.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

I just called my auto insurance Esurance to verify if they have any kind of rideshare endorsement in arizona. They said they only provide in california and they do not drop their customers if they drive for uber or lyft without rideshare endorsement. They strictly read you disclaimer saying they are not going to cover.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey guys anybody have rideshare endorsement or policy through liberty mutual? I have called my liberty mutual agent and they do have it. You just tell them which car in your policy will be for business. He said it will cover me while app is on and waiting to get a ping but will not cover me when the pax is in the car


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sanjuk said:


> Hey guys anybody have rideshare endorsement or policy through liberty mutual? I have called my liberty mutual agent and they do have it. You just tell them which car in your policy will be for business. He said it will cover me while app is on and waiting to get a ping but will not cover me when the pax is in the car


This is what you need.

Uber's insurance (by law in most places) takes over once you accept a ping and cover through picking them up and dropping them off.

The grey area is when your logged in and havn't accepted a ping.

if you have coverage while waiting for a ping, and collision/comp coverage you have what you need.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sanjuk said:


> Hey guys anybody have rideshare endorsement or policy through liberty mutual? I have called my liberty mutual agent and they do have it. You just tell them which car in your policy will be for business. He said it will cover me while app is on and waiting to get a ping but will not cover me when the pax is in the car


GET IT IN WRITING!

What many people do not understand is that generally speaking personal auto insurance policies have explicit statement that not only exclude any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle, but also have a clause that states specifically that any such commercial usage is a direct violation of the terms and conditions of the policy which then allows the insurance underwriter to cancel the policy either immediately or retroactively to a point in time where it can be proved the vehicle was being used for commercial purposes.

A rideshare rider onto a personal auto insurance policy does one thing and one thing only: Removes the direct violation of the terms and conditions for using the auto for rideshare purposes allowing the policy to remain in force.

Carefully note that in periods 2 & 3 of doing a "ride" the personal auto insurance policy still specifically excludes coverage during that time, however that is when Uber/Lyft insurance is in effect.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a rideshare endorsement on my personal vehicle insurance, $6.85 a month extra for it, through Allstate


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I have a rideshare endorsement on my personal vehicle insurance, $6.85 a month extra for it, through Allstate


i just switched from assurance paying about $1400/6 month for full coverage on two drivers and vehicles to progressive and added rideshare endorsement for $1450/6mo th


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Dont use some small insurance company. Most of them will trick and have a get of jail free card if you have an accident


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I recently switched to Geico commercial insurance in California . It’s running me $200 / month however I get a .25 cent commercial insurance credit on every Lyft ride I do. Initially Geico quoted me at $140/month but since I still have 5 months until a minor accident falls off my dmv they gouged me a bit.

**If your personal insurance doesn’t know that you do rideshare , there is a huge possibility they will drop you and void your policy if Uber or Lyft tells them . If you get in an accident with the app on and no passenger , U/L is going to tell your insurance. I suggest protecting yourself and getting a commercial policy . I used to think it was unnecessary , but after realizing what’s at stake , I feel better knowing I’m covered. There is some sort of registry that insurance companies can check with U/L to see if your app was on during the accident.


----------

